
Researchers Discover the Tallest Known Tree in the Amazon - deepbow
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/researchers-discover-tallest-known-tree-amazon-180973227/
======
lacker
Because a lot of HN readers are located near San Francisco, I thought it would
be worth mentioning that this tree is not as tall as the tallest tree in the
bay area! There is a 328-foot redwood tree in Big Basin.

[https://blog.sfgate.com/stienstra/2013/09/18/328-foot-
redwoo...](https://blog.sfgate.com/stienstra/2013/09/18/328-foot-redwood-is-
bay-areas-tallest-tree-11-pic-gallery/)

There are hundreds of amazing, huge trees in Big Basin and I would recommend
it to anyone. It is humbling to think that these organisms may outlive you by
a thousand years. Even if you aren't into hiking for long distances, or if you
are bringing along small children, the one-mile loop trail near the entrance
is very nice. So many people come to SF for the tech industry and don't take
advantage of the world-class parks that are also in the area.

~~~
briga
Not to mention, the tallest tree in the world is only a few hours drive away
in Sequoia National Park.

~~~
Joelexander
That'd would be the largest tree by volume, the General Sherman tree is 52,500
cubic feet.

The tallest tree would be Hyperion, a coastal redwood, which is in an
undisclosed location in one of the Redwood National or State parks.

Coincidentally the oldest tree in the world is also in California, Methuselah
in Eastern California is 4,851 years old.

~~~
lacker
Arguably, a spruce in Sweden is 9550 years old.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Tjikko](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Tjikko)

Depends how you count regrowing from the roots though. Trees can't be too much
older because that's around the end of the Ice Age. ;-)

My personal preference is not for a single tall or big tree as much as a
sprawling area full of many huge trees. If you're ever in the far-Northern-
California area, this hike is amazing:

[https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/california/cathedral-
tree...](https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/california/cathedral-trees-trail--
2)

------
sm4rk0
It's "88.5 meters, or over 290 feet", for those just looking for the number.

------
AndrewOMartin
There was always a "Tallest Known" tree, a better headline would mention that
the new tree was about a third bigger than the previous tallest known, at
88.5m.

------
ppeetteerr
And... it's now a soy field /s

------
CryptoBanker
They had better un-discover it before some idiot chops it down just because

~~~
munk-a
Or, alternatively, drives into it with their truck while drunk[1].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_of_T%C3%A9n%C3%A9r%C3%A9](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_of_T%C3%A9n%C3%A9r%C3%A9)

~~~
nathancahill
Ugh. Was camping at a small oasis in the desert in Jordan earlier this year.
Someone had chopped down all 6 palm trees recently. Somehow it seems so much
more tragic when there isn't another tree in 10s of miles.

~~~
seph-reed
Few things get my goat like this, but I'd drop all forms of civility in a
heart beat just to see the kind of person who'd do that suffer.

